# Tuna??



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

would tuna be a good food for them? i got to thinking about it while making a tuna sandwich for luch today and was wondering if they can eat it? a lot of people as well as fish eat them so i don't see why they could be bad. can anybody correct me or agree with me on this??


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

if its in a can i say no b/c of all the salt and preservatives.

even if is natural "steak" i think its still bad cuz of all the mercury poisining that collected in it cuz of the higher trophic level its in.

not sure though


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

This is what Brian Scott's pinned article said about tuna:


> Finally we have "red" fleshed fishes. These include: Mako, swordfish, marlin, tuna, and all other sharks and billfishes. These meats can be extraordinarily messy to feed and they often release high levels of blood and other juices into the aquarium. The tanks often stink within hours of feeding such foods and they are best avoided all together.


I think this is a bit harsh. 
I feed canned tuna fish every once in a while and never had a problem. I'm just very careful not to overfeed. I drop the food in one piece at a time for as long as it's being eaten. As soon as a piece touches the gravel and isn't picked up, I stop feeding them the tuna.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I even give them Salmon as a treat now and again and it does foul the water. Causes an oil slick on the surface. But I skim the surface with a cup and remove it and they seem to like it. Nothing like that should do them any harm. Just stick to what you know is good as staple diets and feed other things in moderation.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

the salt is dangerous for your P's... i wouldnt do it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Likewise, I'd stay away from tuna as the oils, salt and preservatives can't be good for your fish.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Tuna contains much fat, and that`s not good feor your Piri`s.

Only feed it once in a while, that`s ok, if they like it that much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I think that is the best way, anything you are not too sure on or believe is not the healthiest feed in moderation. As a treat like once a month or something, as long as it isn't all the time it should be safe enough. Bit like me with a kebab and chips, not the ideal staple diet but I'm drunk enough to eat one now!

I don't think i'd ever give canned sort of stuff though.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

no it was gonna be fresh, and only every now and then to mix it up a bit


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

It'll just make your water stink


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

syd said:


> if its in a can i say no b/c of all the salt and preservatives.
> even if is natural "steak" i think its still bad cuz of all the mercury poisining that collected in it cuz of the higher trophic level its in.
> not sure though
> [snapback]794034[/snapback]​


all fish have mercury (from pollution), but it is possible that mercury content in tuna is greater. it's just people get mercury poisoning from tuna because tuna is probably the most eaten fish meat and people can't help themselves.

if it's fresh, you could feed it to your p's, but i wouldn't for the same reason i wouldn't feed salmon to my p's. the oil content will be higher than white meat fish. if you want to give your p's snacks, i'd use beefheart (i wouldn't use this as a staple, this is why i'm suggesting it as a snack). if not, use something you haven't tried yet, like squid, tilapia, smelt, catfish or shrimp.. (i'm just listing stuff, i dunno what you've tried or not)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The mercury in fish thing really only aplies to big wild caught fish. Like striper over 30lb, a bit toxic because of mercury. A small ammount of fresh tuna shouldn't hurt your fish.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i eat sushi very offeten. sometime i buy it from the resturant or i would buy some from a local sushi market and i'll prepare it at home. I've fed salmon to my pygos before and it did leave a little oil film at the surface.

Tonite im preparing tuna for myself and i came across this thread. I would like to add that i agree with B.Scott however once a while is no harm. Just becarful that there are no left overs in your tank because it will truley fowl up the water.

I would also like to add that i will try to feed red meat to my fish every now and then along with red flesh fish. Remeber in the wild, they do eat these kinda meat. Though this food is not the healthiest but its part of their natural diet.


----------

